# lets see some steering wheels



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what are you guys using?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is what im running on my TT..

Seems to compliment my other CF bits.
Steve


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

So awesome ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Nardi Classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

id love to see a wooden one to match my baseball mit interior


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sparco 310


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

aTTenzione said:


> id love to see a wooden one to match my baseball mit interior











Back when I had the grip royal. I didn't really like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's because it's a GR not a Nardi


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Mk2 wheel -> mk1 wiring DIY, thank you internet :thumbup:

http://auditttuning.org/2014/02/20/...n-my-audi-tt-flat-bottom-mk2-fitted-on-a-mk1/


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

lucpost said:


> Nardi Classic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I want a nardi wheel so bad! And luc remove that brake pedal cover before it tries to kill you.. Mine did. Screw those stupid aluminum covers.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> That's because it's a GR not a Nardi


lol, yeah you can defiently tell the quality difference in the wheels. 




racin2redline said:


> Awesome! I want a nardi wheel so bad! And luc remove that brake pedal cover before it tries to kill you.. Mine did. Screw those stupid aluminum covers.


Get one man! They are expensive but worth it. The cover on my clutch pedal started to fall off so i just had to rip it off before it went through my foot.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to eventually looks killer.. my wheel is beat up 

The aluminum brake pedal cover fell off and foot slipped off the brake after I accidentally spun my car out (entering a corner way to fast ) and I had to fumble to get my foot back on and push the clutch in super fast... Needless to say f**k those things I threw them out the window and ordered standard gti ones!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

My QS


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> My QS


...and my QS :thumbup:










because Aviator Grey TTs go soooooo well with QS.  Matching shift knob and handbrake cover too.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

oh boy!....... i foresee some good stuff!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

http://leatherinteriors.carsdream.com/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

lucpost said:


> Back when I had the grip royal. I didn't really like it.


What did you end up using for an air bag light resistor?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> What did you end up using for an air bag light resistor?


I never did anything to it because I couldn't find any decent info what resistor to use and what wires to splice into and don't feel like hacking up the harness until I know forsure


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

lucpost said:


> I never did anything to it because I couldn't find any decent info what resistor to use and what wires to splice into and don't feel like hacking up the harness until I know forsure


I believe its a 4.7ohm resistor IIRC, the same as the seats.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> http://leatherinteriors.carsdream.com/


I'll play along...


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

paullee said:


> I'll play along...


I'm guessing this is the one from the german eBay;

Are all the gauges visible from normal seating position, or is the steering wheel too small?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

paullee said:


> I'll play along]


So that is from carsdream?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> So that is from carsdream?


Yes. Looks OEM and not a bad price for a custom steering wheel.

No visual obstruction to the instrument gauges.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what do you guys think of "Personal" steering wheel ?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

bklnstunt718 said:


> what do you guys think of "Personal" steering wheel ?


Personal = true drivers wheel very high quality craftsmanship & materials. I'll be purchasing a Black suede Blue stitch Blue cap as soon as I can locate one in stock.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Even more info for fitting a newer Audi steering wheel with a 1-stage airbag (thank you Shomegrown):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ring-wheel&p=85497532&viewfull=1#post85497532



Shomegrown said:


> Sure. *This is provided for information only. I'm not responsible for use or misuse of this information.* :laugh:
> 
> Here is an example of a single stage bag.
> 
> ...


----------

